# gcc cputype for 64bit intel



## chrcol (Aug 31, 2010)

I assumed nocona is the best to use but on this link below the test showed better results for core2 than nocona.

any idea why and does this mean core2 is a better choice on new gcc.

thanks

http://people.freebsd.org/~mm/benchmarks/perlbench/


----------



## hglee (Sep 1, 2010)

*core2 for -march*

See http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hackers/2010-August/032723.html


----------

